# 2004-05 Duck Gun Selection



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Ya'll !

Hey its Doug from
www.floridafishandhunt.com 
We are doing an article on the best duck guns for the 2004-05 season. I am here to ask any readers and participants of this website to post what make and model shotgun the shoot and why or why not you think it is a good duck gun. I am going to use all of the feedback I get here to write the article and give credit to this site. I will give an example post so that everyone can try and keep the same format for easy reading. I appreciate all replys. I am going to pick to top five guns mentioned and they will be featured in the article based on price and functionality.

My Example-

Make:Remington 
Model:1100 
Action: Autoloader 
Barrel Length: 28 incches 
Chamber:2-3/4 inches 
Finish: Blued 
Notes: I like the 1110 for its mutli purpose use a a wing gun. I dont like it for duck hunting as it doesnt take grime and water very well. When it is clean it is a super fast and stable duck gun but when it gets even a little dirty is doesnt want to shoot like I would like it to.Also I dont have the ability to shoot 3 or 3-1/2 inch shells. As long as I keep it clean it is a fairly good gun.

Chris I hope this post is ok, if not let me know. The article is being compiled by myself based on feedback from 3 or 4 websites that rank very high for duck hunting!

Doug


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Remington 870 Supermag
pump
28" vent rib
screw in chokes
black synthetic stock, forearm
chamber 2 3/4 to 3 1/2
flat black pipe

I have owned this gun for a long time she has never let me down, she has been dropped in more than one slough and if you dump out the water, change the shells, and clear the pipe she is ready to rock and roll again! 

Have a good one!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ruger Red Label
O/U
28" barrel
Screw in chokes
Chamber 2 3/4" & 3"
ejectors

Advantages

Ability to select and use two different chokes.
Ability to reload fast
Action less succeptible to dirt and grime
Easy to clear ejection problems
Easy to "switch" loads, Nice when you are loaded for ducks and see some geese coming in.

Disadvantages

No 3rd shot


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Benelli
Super Black Eagle
12 ga
Wood stock

Advantages:
*Lightweight
*Super fast shell ejection and reload
*2 3/4 to 3 1/2
*No problems in grime and cold
*Very easy dissasembly
*Inertia-recoil system is simple, yet very effective, and leads to a lot less problems

Disadvantages:
*Cost
*Recoil is harder because of light weight and inertia-recoil system


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

keep them coming guys the more the better!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Bretta Extrema
12ga
2 3/4-3 1/2

It is a good all around gun from trap shooting to goose hunting. I use mine for everything, and it don't cost as much at a Benelli Super Black Eagle.


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

:withstupid: I also own a Beretta Xtrema, and it is a great gun if you are a bigger guy, however some smaller people find the gun too big. And the length of pull is too long for them.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Remington 870 Express
pump
28" vent rib
screw in chokes
chamber 2 3/4 to 3 (3 1/2 with the supermag) 
flat black pipe

For duck and goose hunting this is the weapon of choice. You can use it as a hammer, a shovel, and it still works when you pull that trigger. Drag it throught the mud or drop it in a slough, it really doesn't matter, the Express will be good to go. It also doubles as a bat for those really ****** off honkers.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

For boat or field hunting:
Make:Remington 
Model:11-87
Action: Auto
Barrel Length: 30 inches 
Chamber:3 inches 
Finish: Blued 
Notes: Not the light contour version. Works dirty or clean. Easy disassembly. Fits a wide variety of shooters. Weight of the gun helps to maintain ones swing. However, wish you could eject a shell without feeding automatically from the magazine - like a Beretta.

When walking or jumping potholes:
Make:Beretta 
Model:391 Sporting 
Action: Auto 
Barrel Length: 30 inches 
Chamber:3 inches 
Finish: Blued 
Notes: Light weight. Can eject a shell without feeding from magazine. Cycles heavy and light loads. Shims for adjusting stock drop and cast.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Make: Benelli
Model: Super Black Eagle II
Action: Auto
Barrel Length: 28 in
Chamber: 3 1/2
Finish: Synthetic

Advantages: Not a Nova!...this gun works.

Disadvantages: Price


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm a lefty. In the old days, for geese, I swore by my old Ithaca Mag10, until I wore it out. For ducks, it was a left-handed Remington 870 Wingmaster. Then, as I got older, I got tired of lugging 2 guns around. Plus I was tired of auto's jamming. Remington does not make a left-handed 3.5 inch 870. So, I got a BPS 3.5 inch in black, I think its called a Stalker. Pretty sweet gun, gotta keep it a little bit clean. Its a great duck gun. 26 inch barrel. When I go for geese, I slip on the Patternmaster choke and it does a real nice job of getting out there. Nice all around gun.


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Thank you for all of the replys.
Please visit this page for the results.
http://www.floridafishandhunt.com/artic ... g-guns.htm

Doug

Thanks NODAK!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

i just like my 835 ugly but takes a beating costs under $300 and you can beat the heck out of it without worring about scracthing it


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

MAKE: WINCHESTER
MODEL: SUPER X 2, GREENHEAD 
ACTION: AUTO
BARREL LENGTH: 28IN
CHAMBER: 3-1/2
FINISH: DURA TOUCH

I have submerged this gun in the water and mud a few times. "Not on purpose of course". Made sure the barrel was clean and it still fired all day long.. Best gun I have ever owned!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

870 Remington pump
30" barrel
Full choke
3" chamber
ventilated rib
takes muck and grime and has never let me down
bought it new in 1966 for $100

How many rounds have gone thru this gun and how many birds have fallen and how many stories are to be told when using this gun? priceless!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Bazooka !!

:sniper: :sniper:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

When is the 4 inch chamber coming? But really I shoot 2 3/4 or 3 have not given into the 3 1/2 yet, old school.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Two camo synthetic Benelli SBE's, 24" barrels, Terror Chokes 
Advantage: Never had a lick of trouble with them, 24" barrel is easier to maneuver in layout boat and ground blinds IMHO
Disadvantage: None


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

MAKE: WINCHESTER 
MODEL: SUPER X 2
ACTION: AUTO 
BARREL LENGTH: 28IN 
CHAMBER: 3-1/2 
FINISH: MOSSY OAK SHADOW GRASS WITH DURA TOUCH.
CHOKE: DRAKE KILLER CHOKE TUBE


----------

